# my birthday present



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

afternoon fellas it was me birthday sataday and my girlfreind got me a slingshot, from pete
its the brass milbro the later version, it looks stunning on the website, but in the hand its fantastics,
thanks pete,










































coundnt be happier with it, cant put it down

also pete whats the string material you bind your bands with?

cheers sam


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow. wonderful!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Sam its wax coated dental floss? glad your made up happy hunting?? and thanks for your order all the best Pete


----------



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

cheers, illget some incase it ever slips,

and yeah hopfully of out next weekend for a mooch with it


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

Hogancastings said:


> Hi Sam its wax coated dental floss? glad your made up happy hunting?? and thanks for your order all the best Pete


looks great, yeah I've just got into using waxed cotton to tie my bands to pouch. I way prefere it than the old tie with waste elastic.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

if u use a constrictor or a square knot it shouldn't slip. Bot those are crackin! nice and classic.


----------

